# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Myelitis tranversa

## grijze zaag

hallo iedereen,
jong of oud die deze ziekte kreeg en restlestels heeft mag me een antwoord geven.
mijn echtgenoot[76] kreeg deze ziekte op16 juni 2008 is ondertussen al heel wat beter geworden doet van alles binnen en buiten, [gras afrijden enz] krijgt nog physio één x p/w.
nu is mijn vraag aan de lotgenoten mijn echtgenoot is na één uur zitten op het even wat stoel ,zetel heel stijf en de eerste stappen zijn moeilijk.
de dokter neuroloog zegt het is van de arhtrose [dit heeft hij ook aan zijn leeftijd in de rug] maar ik geloof er niets van .
zijn er lotgenoten met dezelfde restverschijnselen ??
gisteren zijn we voor het eerst een eindje gaan wandelen en dat ging zeer goed.
verder neemt hij geen medicatie af en toen uricran dit was voor het vroeger blaasprobleem maar dit is intussen bijna zoals vroeger,af en toe complex vit b en biocondil voor de arthrose ,neemt regelmatig rust .
ik kan er wel bij zeggen dat zijn myelitis van onbekende oorzaak is dat zegt de dokter neuroloog er zijn soorten ,bacterieel,viraal en onbekent en daar is mijn echtgenoot bij.
dank aan alle lotgenoten of deze die er meer van weten over[die rare ziekte] en me willen antwoorden :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## zirus

Hallo Grijze Zaag,

Ik heb bij mijn weten geen transverse myelitis maar, als ik van zitten ga staan dan voel ik ook wat stijfheid die na enkele stappen over gaat. Verder als ik sta heb ik krijg ik een doof gevoel in mijn linkerbeen en wat tintelingen zo hier en daar. Of dat net zo iets is, weet ik niet, maar met een bepaald dieet heb ik wel veel minder last gekregen. Ik heb ook begrepen dat er bij TM altijd rest verschijnselen lijken te blijven. Het dieet staat op www.makersdiet.nl. Succes

----------

